# CFExpress problems



## Mike9129 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hi all

Question for you - I bought a 256gb Sandisk CFexpress card with my R5, but every time I plug it into the reader on the computer it takes 10mins to load in all the dates for the files before I can sort them in the window (win10 file explorer that is)

Any ideas how to fix?

This is the first card of any type that I've ever seen this happen with.


----------



## TominNJ (Aug 27, 2020)

Make sure you’re using the fastest usb possible?


----------



## zim (Aug 27, 2020)

What AV are you using?


----------



## Bdbtoys (Aug 27, 2020)

What reader?


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 27, 2020)

Are you using the camera as your reader or an external reader?


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 27, 2020)

@Mike9129 I see a similar thing on my system just not to the 10 min extreme. My feeling is loading the new CR3 metadata is different enough that Windows is struggling with it a bit, so more files the more the struggle, slower your PC more the struggle. etc...

I have reached out via Technet to a few of my contacts at MS to see if they have any info.

Edit:: One thing I have found that seems to help is change the folder view from Details to List.


----------



## Mike9129 (Aug 28, 2020)

Thanks for the replies

Im using a sandisk reader as well, over USB 3.0
when transferring to my SSD the speeds go upwards of 300mb/s so I dont think speed is the issue, it just seems to be buggy.

The PC is also fairly high spec with a ryzen 3950x and 64gb of ram plus a bank of harddrives/ssd's/m.2's

Ill try change the folder view next time I'm at the pc to see if that makes any odds. thanks


----------

